# WESO 125 stove burner box issue - need help



## caolila (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi, I am new to this forum.  We purchased a WESO 125 tile stove for an old farmhouse renovation.  We installed it 5 years ago and have used it occasionally as we worked on the renovation project. We finished and moved in this year and have run the WESO stove with wood almost 24/7 since November. Today noticed a bulge in the back of the burn box.  Do any of you expert WESO owners know if this is a problem in continuing to use the stove?, How we might get it fixed?  I'd appreciate any thoughts.
Not sure how this happened!!
Thanks.


----------



## begreen (Feb 16, 2019)

Looks like the burn plates are approaching end of life. This happens over time, they are sacrificial. Unfortunately Woodman's says parts for this stove are no longer available. It may take coming up with a substitute or sending the stove to pasture. Are you burning mostly coal?


----------



## caolila (Feb 16, 2019)

We have only burned wood in this stove....     Is it dangerous to continue to burn with the box like this?


----------



## begreen (Feb 16, 2019)

Based on the little I can see, it looks like you could finish the season. It's probably not dangerous at this stage, but it will continue to deteriorate. The burn plate protects the surrounding firebox metal from the intense heat.  If you are burning wood only you might be able to create a replacement back panel out of vermiculite or skamol?

Is this the 125C? The stove looks like it might be a coal burner.


----------



## caolila (Feb 16, 2019)

Yes, it is an HSK 125c.  So could burn either coal or wood.  We just have 80 acres on the farm, and tons of trees so we have burned wood.  I may try to find another stove we can get a spare parts from to get a casting.  It is such a shame that this company stopped making this stove.  It's just a fantastic stove.


----------



## begreen (Feb 16, 2019)

Weso is a nice stove, German made. I think it's primarily a coal burner. It will burn wood, but not as efficiently. You might try over on the coal burners forum to see if anyone has a lead on parts or has a lead on castings for it. www.nepacrossroads.com If none, you might be able to fabricate something.


----------



## caolila (Feb 16, 2019)

OK thank you!


----------

